# PE Teacher, Personal Trainer, Sport Nutritionist Job Needed



## DQ1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone and good day to you, 

I am about to conclude my MSc in Sport Nutrition in Oxford and will be looking for exciting opportunities commencing in Aug/Sep 2013. I have already spent a year teaching in Abu Dhabi (school year 2010/11) and am aware that the sporting, health and fitness sectors are under going exponential growth at the present time which is very exciting. It would be wonderful to be apart of such a fitness revolution  

I am also a qualified PE (and Math) teacher and a trained Personal Trainer (REPS level 3 UK). 

Could anyone provide any details about what the fitness / sporting sectors are like in Abu Dhabi (or the UAE)? What sort of options do health and fitness professionals have and what sort of income can they expect to command?

Thank you for taking the time to read my post and I would be very appreciative of any feedback that you could provide. 

Best Wishes

DQ1


----------



## humus (Jan 1, 2013)

Why don' you get a job as a teacher in a school as that would be easier first and you could investigate the market for your skills t the same time? Go to The TES - Education Jobs, Teaching Resources, Magazine & Forums and look at all the jobs advertised in the middle east.


----------



## DQ1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there, 

Thank you for this advice. Since I posted this initially this is in fact what I have decided to try and do. Hope something works out but I have been teaching there before should that should to useful experience. 

All the best, 

DQ1


----------

